

An open source command-line computer algebra system (CAS) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.mathomatic.org/math/

======
xtho
Before people start posting an entry for every single cas out there, I'd like
to link to the wikipedia comparison table:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_computer_algebra_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_computer_algebra_systems)

Neither maxima nor mathomatic are news in whatever sense of the word.

------
nimrody
I've been using the Python based _sympy_ (<http://sympy.org/>) recently. While
this isn't a replacement for Mathematica or even Maxima -- it's pretty
powerful. And being able to manipulate equations in python makes it easy to
tie operations together.

SAGE (<http://www.sagemath.org/>) is much more powerful but quite heavy in
terms of systems resources.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I found this in a comment by papaf:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1994419>

which was in a submission about Maxima. It's new to me, and looks perfect for
my simpler uses.

------
bayareaguy
Looks like the domain has changed since previously mentioned
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99908>

